# openssl problem



## bluethundr (Jul 26, 2010)

I am attempting to add SSL to my apache config for what will eventually be a bsd based word press server. 


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/root/sslCA] $:openssl ca -config /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf -out lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem -infiles lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem
Using configuration from /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
Enter pass phrase for /root/sslCA/private/cakey.pem:
/root/sslCA/index.txt: No such file or directory
unable to open '/root/sslCA/index.txt'
65625:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:356:fopen('/root/sslCA/index.txt','r')
65625:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:358:
```

I noticed that it was looking for a file called /root/sslCA/index.txt and (not that I thought this would fix this) I touched it to create it. 

The next time around it complained this way:


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/root/sslCA] $:openssl ca -config /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf -out lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem -infiles lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem
Using configuration from /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
Enter pass phrase for /root/sslCA/private/cakey.pem:
/root/sslCA/serial: No such file or directory
error while loading serial number
65648:error:02001002:system library:fopen:No such file or directory:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:356:fopen('/root/sslCA/serial','r')
65648:error:20074002:BIO routines:FILE_CTRL:system lib:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/bio/bss_file.c:358:
```

Likewise i realized it was trying to draw some information from /root/sslCA/serial and I just wanted to see how it would react if I created it via touch. 


```
[root@lbsd8-1:/root/sslCA] $:openssl ca -config /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf -out lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem -infiles lbsd8-1.summitnjhome.pem
Using configuration from /etc/ssl/openssl.cnf
Enter pass phrase for /root/sslCA/private/cakey.pem:
unable to load number from /root/sslCA/serial
error while loading serial number
65651:error:0D066096:asn1 encoding routines:a2i_ASN1_INTEGER:short line:/usr/src/secure/lib/libcrypto/../../../crypto/openssl/crypto/asn1/f_int.c:215:
```

Can someone help me with this point? I'll be happy to provide output from any relevant logs, but I am unsure which one to look in for this sort of error. I even grepped my entire /var/log dir for the term openssl but only found apache stuff. 

I think what I need to figure out is what to provide to openssl and I should be good to go!

thanks!


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 26, 2010)

I normally use these steps (translated to FreeBSD, of course) -> http://linuxpoison.blogspot.com/2007/10/howto-create-self-signed-ssl.html I'm assuming you simply need a self-signed certificate for SSL? This should work like a charm.


----------

